# Ways to Make Sure No Height Issues on a Route



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

Are there programs/Apps one can use to make sure there are no low overpasses or obstructions on routes for RV travel?


----------



## captteddy (Jun 30, 2011)

R V Parky app - has neat features, free.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

After my old GPS tried to send me through a covered bridge with my RV I went and bought a Rand Mcnally GPS. You can set your vehicle size and height and it will route you for your size. A lot of truckers use them. Good Sam routes could also be downloaded to it. Not sure of this feature right now though. Good Sam is changing their trip planning software. RV Trip Wizard is suppose to be good also, but there is an annual fee for it.


----------

